# Help! Fishing spots near Belmar?



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I coming up to visit my brother during the Memorial Day weekend and I'd like to take him out fishing. He doesn't fish, so I wanted him to get on some good fishing and hopefully get him hooked on the sport. Any suggestions/help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lunicy (Apr 14, 2007)

The inlet. You can fish the inlet or the surf from the jetty. The jetty is covered in concrete too, so you have firm footing. If you are in Belmar, just follow the beach north to the end of town (to Avon-by-the-sea) Can't miss the inlet.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey fishbait, I am right near Belmar and go fishing there every chance I get. Right now the hot spot seems to be Point Pleasant at the manasquan river. PM me an tell me when you are coming down. If my work schedule allows I can meet up with you and your brother and take you to some spots. Right now the blues are very thick and tons of shorts, while the bigguns are lurking if you can let your bait hit deeper without the blues tearing it up.

we can still catch and keep 4 togs per person till june 1. After that it is one per person. You are coming at the right time.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks KT, PM sent.


----------

